# Help something is in the water



## RolyMo (20 Sep 2013)

Not sure where to post this, so I thought I would post it here. 

I have just noticed these critters in the tank. No not the shrimp. 






I would post a video but not sure how. 

There are very small white things jumping around the tank substrate. 

Any idea what they are? Are they harmful? Are they going to harm my new investment of posh CRS shrimp. 

Thanks in advance
Roly


----------



## Michael W (20 Sep 2013)

Could be cyclops, they won't harm your shrimps if they are, here is a link, see if you can match the critter to anything on there. What is that bug in my Aquarium? .:. Various small creatures that can inhabit a Freshwater Invertebrate Aquarium Pretty good site of shrimp information too!


----------



## RolyMo (20 Sep 2013)

Video link


----------



## Michael W (20 Sep 2013)

Yep pretty sure they're cyclops.


----------



## RolyMo (20 Sep 2013)

Thanks Michael
Slight panic. 
Thanks for the reassurance. 
What happens now. 
I have no fish in there to eat them?
Do they just die? 
Thanks in advance
Roly


----------



## Michael W (20 Sep 2013)

They won't harm your shrimps so you really don't have to worry too much about them, only if you don't like the looks of them. If anything the fact that they're there means that you have a pretty good environment in the tank in my opinion. Although they will eat the cyclops, I wouldn't add fish as I find shrimps are less nervous without fish.

P.s I guess one way to help reduce the numbers and perhaps getting rid of them totally is to remove leftover food and keep the substrate clean. Treat them as you would treat snail outbreaks.


----------



## RolyMo (21 Sep 2013)

Ok thanks Michael
So when I get snail outbreaks in my other tank it is due to over feeding and I reduce the food to the fish over a week and that slows the snails down if not eradicating them. 

Feel much better thank you.
I was just admiring the new purchase when I saw other critters in there and panicked for the safety of the shrimp.

I dread to think how nail biting it must be to own the top end shrimp at over £100/ shrimp. Jeez. 
R


----------



## callmephathead (21 Sep 2013)

Michael W said:


> Could be cyclops, they won't harm your shrimps if they are, here is a link, see if you can match the critter to anything on there. What is that bug in my Aquarium? .:. Various small creatures that can inhabit a Freshwater Invertebrate Aquarium Pretty good site of shrimp information too!



Interesting little link! 
Thanks for that.


----------



## Martin in Holland (21 Sep 2013)

I use to have those little critters in my shrimp tank too. I got writ of them by putting a few Endler guppies in the tank for a while.


----------



## Yo-han (23 Sep 2013)

The shrimp will eat the cyclops as well when hungry. So I think they'll disappear on their own.


----------



## RolyMo (23 Sep 2013)

Hi Yo-han. Great news. Thanks for allaying my fears. Always learning in this hobby.


----------

